# Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?



## F0rest (8. Januar 2010)

*Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

titel sagt schon alles. 350-500 Watt denk ich mal.

habe z.B. das be quiet pure power l7 350W für ca. 35,- und den silent pro m500 (500W) für ca. 72,- im Auge.

leider meint zum ersteren einer bei geizhals es fiept. beim 2teren verwundert mich, dass es bereits 3 mal bei pcgh getestet wurde mit total untersch. ergebnissen und einordnungen in die bestenliste: 
08/2008 2,39 3. von 9. getesteten netzteilen
03/2009 2,73 7. von 10. getesteten netzteilen
12/2009 1,36 1.platziert in seiner klasse
quelle, siehe Netzteil Test: Meinungen zu CoolerMaster Silent Pro M500 (500W) bei idealo.de


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Also nach meinen Erfahrungen mit der GTX260 und dem i5 750 sollte das 350W bequiet vollkommen ausreichen. Allerdings kann ich nichts zur lautstärke sagen.


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Das 350W BQ L7 ist nicht unbedingt für Gamersysteme entworfen ... es würde zwar ausreichen aber am oberen Limit der Auslastung arbeiten ...

Ich empfehle von deiner Selektion das Coolermaster Silent Pro ... leise und gut ...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Alternativ auch noch das in Erwägung ziehen, solide Seasonic-Technik, leise und genug Power:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550W ATX 2.2 / Deutschland

Wenn du nur z.B. eine Radeon 4850/4870 oder GTX260 befeuern willst, reicht auch das:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Cougar Power 400W ATX 2.3 / Deutschland


----------



## Ahab (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Coolermaster Silent M Pro 500W. Oder Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R mit 500 Watt. 350 Watt für einen i5 und ne GTX 260 ist ein wenig hart an der Grenze...


----------



## poiu (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

wie die anderen schon gesagt haben ist das BQT l7 eher für Office PCs 



> Coolermaster Silent M Pro 500W. Oder Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R mit 500 Watt



DITO


----------



## F0rest (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

thx erstmal.
tut ihr nicht alle die netzteile ein wenig was die watt größe angeht überportionieren? wenn ich auf all die pcgh pcs schaue dann hat sogar der wakü pc (core i5 edition) mit einer hd5850 nur einen maximalen verbrauch im 3D von 194 Watt.
so gesehen müssten doch 350W dicke reichen. dass das 350W netzteil dann näher am maximum ist als ein 500W netzteil, und der lüfter des 350W dadurch womöglich mehr lärm machen könnte... ist n argument für n leistungsfähigeres netztteil.

das netzteil soll dann in einen antec three hundred sein. das sitzt ja dann auf dem boden und nicht oben. eignen sich da dann irgendwelche netzteile eher als andre, weil wenns ja aufm boden sitzt macht ein ansaugen der luft von unten wenig sinn, oder?
ah ja, und die kabellängen sollten dann auch für das gehäuse passen und falls ich ganz oben n laufwerk mal reinmachen will. das is ja dann schon ne strecke von ganz unten hinten nach ganz oben vorne...

wären wegen der kabellänge und dem netzteilplatz am boden die von euch empfohlenen Coolermaster Silent M Pro 500W und Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R 550 Watt (500W gibts in geizhals nicht)  geeignet?
vor allem das arctic cooling fusion 550R finde ich interessant, da es nicht von unten sondern von vorne ansaugt. bin mir nur unsicher wegen den kabellängen ...


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Wenn es sehr leise sein soll würde ich ein be quiet Straight Power 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen das ist im IDE danke der neunen Bequiet Lüfter auch leiser als z.B. das Coolermaster oder ein Pure Power

zu Kabellänge des arctic cooling fusion kann man sagen das die schon relativ kanpp bemessen ist.(ob die in deinen Fall reicht weis ich nicht)


----------



## Bruce112 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Netzteil ATX be quiet! Straight Power E7 450W - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de

billiger leise


CaseUmbau.de - Casemodding, Testberichte, Reviews und mehr...


----------



## Uter (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

ich kann Ich 15 nur zustimmen ich hab die 580W version und auch einen i5... das ding ist schlichtweg unhörbar und bleibt dabei noch kalt... der einzige kritikpunkt ist dass das kabel für die cpu etwas kurz ist (da mein nt unten ist musste ich das kabel vorm mb verlegen...


----------



## Erzbaron (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn es sehr leise sein soll würde ich ein be quiet Straight Power 480W ATX 2.3 nehmen das ist im IDE danke der neunen Bequiet Lüfter auch leiser als z.B. das Coolermaster oder ein Pure Power
> 
> zu Kabellänge des arctic cooling fusion kann man sagen das die schon relativ kanpp bemessen ist.(ob die in deinen Fall reicht weis ich nicht)


 
Kannst du die Aussage auch belegen? In den E7 Straight Power Modellen steckt fast die gleiche Technik wie in den PurePower Varianten ... und die ist naja ... einfach ... der einzige Unterschied ist das Kabelsleeve und der tolle Silent Wing Lüfter ... 


BTT:

Ich hab heute mein Antec 300 bekommenund dazu mein neues Coolermaster Silent Pro M500, eingebaut und passt alles super, die Kabellängen sollten auch absolut ausreichen ... weiteres kann ich dann berichten wenn Bard, CPU und RAM da sind ^^

Das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R ist ein tolles Netzteil aber da im Antec 300 das Nt ja unten eingebaut wird wirst du wohl Verlängerungen brauchen ... zumindest wenn die Kabel ordentlich verlegt werden sollen ...


----------



## Ich 15 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Kannst du die Aussage auch belegen? In den E7 Straight Power Modellen steckt fast die gleiche Technik wie in den PurePower Varianten ... und die ist naja ... einfach ... der einzige Unterschied ist das Kabelsleeve und der tolle Silent Wing Lüfter ...


Ja die Silent Wing Lüfter sind toll 

^^Quelle:pcgh 12/09 S.74 
ide Bequiet e7 0,1 Sone, Silent Pro 0,3 Sone, Pure Power 0,3 Sone 

Das silent pro ist aber trotzdem TOP


----------



## F0rest (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



> Ich hab heute mein Antec 300 bekommenund dazu mein neues Coolermaster Silent Pro M500, eingebaut und passt alles super, die Kabellängen sollten auch absolut ausreichen ... weiteres kann ich dann berichten wenn Bard, CPU und RAM da sind ^^
> 
> Das Arctic Cooling Fusion 550R ist ein tolles Netzteil aber da im Antec 300 das Nt ja unten eingebaut wird wirst du wohl Verlängerungen brauchen ... zumindest wenn die Kabel ordentlich verlegt werden sollen ...


uiiii, das hört sich ja gut an. leider muss ich halt 20 euro mehr fürs m500 dann berappen. und das wohl nur wegen den kabellängen. reicht sata kabel auch bis zum obersten laufwerk falls man da eins reinmachen will? und die mitgelieferten entkoppler(füßchen) sind beim antec 300 einsetzbar? wie ist es mit den vibrationen. und was ist im idle vom netzteil auf sagen wir 2 meter zu hören? unhörbar auf 2m beim internetsurfen/torrents laden über nacht is mir am wichtigsten.


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

kauf dir lieber doch dass bq mit silent wing... falls die kabellänge nicht reicht kannst du ja adapter kaufen (selbst dann hast du noch locker 10€ gespart)... dieses nt ist dank der silent wings schon entkoppelt... ich hab eins mit 580W und ich höre es nie (hab das case auf dem tisch direkt neben mir stehen und dass einzige was ich hör ist die graka (ati 4850), und die 2 cm mega flows (200mm, voll runter geregelt) und ab und zu die hdd...


----------



## roadgecko (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Realitiv "unbekannter" aber guter Hersteller. Habe das selbe. Lüfter ist leise (Regelbar auf "Low", "High" oder "Automatic" wo bei es im Auto betrieb so leise wie auf low läuft). Und läuft stabil. Kabel managemant ist auch dabei.

PC siehe sys.


----------



## F0rest (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

@uter: aber kannst du mir dann bescheinigen, dass die kabellänge dann ausreicht ... wenn du doch selber meinst, dass es bei dir schon mit dem kabel zur cpu knapp ist

@roadgecko: hä, wie wer und was hast du dasselbe. hast doch n cougar laut sys


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



F0rest schrieb:


> uiiii, das hört sich ja gut an. leider muss ich halt 20 euro mehr fürs m500 dann berappen. und das wohl nur wegen den kabellängen. reicht sata kabel auch bis zum obersten laufwerk falls man da eins reinmachen will? und die mitgelieferten entkoppler(füßchen) sind beim antec 300 einsetzbar? wie ist es mit den vibrationen. und was ist im idle vom netzteil auf sagen wir 2 meter zu hören? unhörbar auf 2m beim internetsurfen/torrents laden über nacht is mir am wichtigsten.


 

also ich hab bei Mindfactory für mein Antec 300 + das Coolermaster silent Pro M500 ~ 125€ inkl. Nachnahme gezahlt ... 

Also zur Zeit hör ich von meinem Silent Pro GARNIX ... liegt aber daran das Board, CPU und RAM noch fehlen 

DaS silent Pro hab ich mit den Entkopplergummis montiert und zur Zeit 2 Kabel dran ... wenn die restliche Technik kommt wird noch ein PCI-E Strang ranmontiert ... die Kabel beim Coolermaster sind übrigens alle flach und dementsprechend biergbar und "handlich" ...

also ich bin begeistert und ganz ehrlich, die 20€ für ein tolles Netzteil mit Kabelmanagement, guter Effizienz und sehr guter Technik ... also ich würds wieder kaufen ...

@ Ich_15

Geräuschmessungen kannst du nicht vertrauen ... jeder hat ein anderes subjektives Geräuschempfinden von daher sind solche Zahlen bestensfalls ein kleiner Indikator ... ganz nebenbei fangen die aktuellen BQs der L und E Serie wohl gerne mal das fiepen an ... und ganz ehrlich, es gibt NICHTS nervigeres ... (deswegen hab ich mich für das Coolermaster entschieden)


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

die kabelläge die nicht reicht ist wie gesagt die der cpu... und selbst die reicht locker wenn du sie vor dem mb verlegst nur wenn du sie hinter dem mb verlegen willst fehlen so 4cm (so ist es zumindest bei mir) und ich glaub jedes verlängerungskabel ist länger als 4cm^^... ich hoff ich hab deine frage richtig verstanden...

@ Erzbaron: soviel ich weiß sind in den "älterne" bqs lüfter von yate loon verbaut die eine recht hohe serienstreuung haben... die silent wings haben eine recht geringe also man müsste schon sehr viel pech haben dass es passiert (ich denk die wahrscheinlichkeit bei dem lüfter von cm dürfte höher sein)


----------



## Erzbaron (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



Uter schrieb:


> die kabelläge die nicht reicht ist wie gesagt die der cpu... und selbst die reicht locker wenn du sie vor dem mb verlegst nur wenn du sie hinter dem mb verlegen willst fehlen so 4cm (so ist es zumindest bei mir) und ich glaub jedes verlängerungskabel ist länger als 4cm^^... ich hoff ich hab deine frage richtig verstanden...
> 
> @ Erzbaron: soviel ich weiß sind in den "älterne" bqs lüfter von yate loon verbaut die eine recht hohe serienstreuung haben... die silent wings haben eine recht geringe also man müsste schon sehr viel pech haben dass es passiert (ich denk die wahrscheinlichkeit bei dem lüfter von cm dürfte höher sein)


 
die Silent wing Lüfter sind noch das beste an den aktuellen BQ Straight Power Modellen ... diese sind technisch fast identisch mit den Pure Power Modellen und diese leiden unter Spulenfiepen ... das hat mich von den BQs ferngehalten ... 

Ein "lautes" Netzteil liegt nicht immer am Lüfter ...


----------



## UnnerveD (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



Erzbaron schrieb:


> die Silent wing Lüfter sind noch das beste an den aktuellen BQ Straight Power Modellen ... diese sind technisch fast identisch mit den Pure Power Modellen und diese leiden unter Spulenfiepen ... das hat mich von den BQs ferngehalten ...
> 
> Ein "lautes" Netzteil liegt nicht immer am Lüfter ...



Ich konnte beim PurePower im HTPC bisher noch keinerlei Spulenfiepen feststellen - hab bisher auch noch nichts dergleichen in Tests lesen können - vielleicht Serienstreuung?

mfG


----------



## Uter (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

von spulenfiepen hab ich bei meinem auch noch nichts gehört...


----------



## HalloChristian (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Die Dark Power Pro hatten Spulenfiepen. Deshalb habe ich mir auch keins gekauft. Stattdessen habe ich mich für das Enermax Modu 82+ 625 Watt entschieden. Leider wird das superheiß und unter Last auch sehr laut und heizt mein Lian Li 351 (Barebone) tierisch auf (ca. 45 Grad Gehäusetemperatur im Idle). Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich nicht auf das Be Quiet Straight Power 580 wechseln soll. Das soll ja sehr leise sein. PC GamesHardware schreibt ja über das 480er, dass dies auch sehr kühl bleibt. Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

nehm lieber das Seasonic X 650W, das ist hocheffizient und bleibt dementsprechend kühl und leise ... preislich ist es aber nicht ganz der Oberhammer ^^ wenn du aber den 625W Enermax Modu verkaufst hast ja schonmal einen Teil wieder drin  

Seasonic X-Series X-650 650W ATX 2.3 (SS-650KM) (semi-passiv) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alternativ kannst du auch auf die Enermax 87+ Modelle warten... ich wäre tierisch enttäuscht von Enermax wenn die nicht der Oberhammer werden ... sei es technisch und sei es preislich 

Enermax MODU87+ 600W ATX 2.3 (EMG600AWT) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## HalloChristian (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Danke für die Tipps. Das Seasonic ist sicherlich ein tolles Netzteil, aber mir definitiv viel zu teuer. Das Enermax war ja schon teuer. Daher möchte ich diesmal nicht ganz so viel ausgeben. Außerdem sind passive oder semi-passive Netzteile für sehr kleine Gehäuse keine gute Wahl, denn ich brauche einen vernünftigen "Abzug" für die Hitze im Gehäuse. Ich habe zwar vorne 2 120er Gehäuselüfter, aber für hinten ist nur ein kleiner 80er oberhalb von der Festplatte vorgesehen, daber bin ich auf das Netzteil angewiesen. Da brauche ich einen Lüfter der leise die Hitze abführt. 

Na ja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, dass Seasonic ist mir viel zu teuer und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das nächste Enermax viel kühler wird. Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, das Enermax ist ein super Netzteil nur leider nicht für dieses Gehäuse.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Ein Cougar Power 550 gibts für 60€ inkl. Versand.
Das taugt auch noch für ein fettes Upgrade.
Testberichte:
3DCenter-Usertest Nr.1
3DCenter-Usertest Nr.2


----------



## Erzbaron (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



HalloChristian schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps. Das Seasonic ist sicherlich ein tolles Netzteil, aber mir definitiv viel zu teuer. Das Enermax war ja schon teuer. Daher möchte ich diesmal nicht ganz so viel ausgeben. Außerdem sind passive oder semi-passive Netzteile für sehr kleine Gehäuse keine gute Wahl, denn ich brauche einen vernünftigen "Abzug" für die Hitze im Gehäuse. Ich habe zwar vorne 2 120er Gehäuselüfter, aber für hinten ist nur ein kleiner 80er oberhalb von der Festplatte vorgesehen, daber bin ich auf das Netzteil angewiesen. Da brauche ich einen Lüfter der leise die Hitze abführt.
> 
> Na ja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, dass Seasonic ist mir viel zu teuer und ich glaube auch nicht, dass das nächste Enermax viel kühler wird. Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, das Enermax ist ein super Netzteil nur leider nicht für dieses Gehäuse.


 
Da muss ich dir widersprechen, das Seasonic wäre das optimale Netzteil für dein kleines Gehäuse da es wenig Wärme produziert und die auch noch selbstständig ohne Probleme abführt ...

Wenn du allerdings ein Netzteil als "Absauger" haben willst wirst du Kompromisse bei der Lautstärke eingehen müssen ... wenn das Netzteil nur warme Luft aufnimmt werden logischerweise die Komponenten heißer und dementsprechend dreht sich das Lüfterli auch schneller ...


----------



## F0rest (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

ich bin der meinung, dass ein effizientes netzteil mit in normalem abstand auch bei 100% last praktisch unhörbarem lüfter einem genauso effizienten passivem netzteil vorzuziehen ist
hab mich übrigens für das silent pro m500 entschieden, dass ich die tage dann auspacken werde 
und thx an alle für die tipps


----------



## silent_freak (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Also auch wenn viel darüber geschimpft wird und ich jetzt bestimmt viele buh-rufe bekommen werde, würde ich dir raten ein lc-power netzteil zumindest mal anzuschauen. habe auch schon be quiet, corsair usw. verbaut und sehe keinen sinn darin, mehr als 100 euro für ein nt zu blechen. Hab in meinen Pc (siehe Sysprofile) ein 600er, gibts bei amazon für über den daumen knapp 50 euro. Super leise.....ich höre keinen lüfterlärm, kein fiepen. Ich will dir das jetzt nicht aufdrücken, aber falls du die möglichkeit hast, schaus dir zumindest mal an. Wegen der Belastbarkeit brauchst dir nix zu denken, ein kumpel von mir hat auch das 600er und betreibt damit nen i7 pc mit gtx. Für deine zwecke würde auch schon das 400er reichen, kostet ungefähr 40 euro.


----------



## midnight (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Ich verstehe nicht warum ihr alle am Netzteil spart. Nen Gottverdammter i7 kostet mehr als 200€, aber 20€ mehr fürn anständiges Netzteil ist nicht drin?
Ich rate weiterhin zu ordentlichen Netzteilen und nicht zu so Chinaböllern.

so far


----------



## silent_freak (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

sorry aber in dem punkt kann ich euch echt nicht zustimmen...und von "chinaböllern" kann hier wohl kaum die rede sein....verbaue lc power in fast jedem pc (sofern nicht explizit anders gewünscht) und hatte bisher nur 1 ausfall.....was aber bei dieser menge im rahmen liegt. Habe auch schon andere verbaut und habe daher auch vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Lieber kauf ich für die 30-40 euro ne bessere graka als für ein netzeil wo ein anderer name draufsteht....


----------



## emperator (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Nur das solche billig Netzteile bei einen Ausfall mal gerne die ganze Hardware mitkillen oder die Bude nachher in Flammen steht, während bei Markengeräten nur das Netzteil schrott ist.


----------



## UnnerveD (29. Januar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



			
				HalloChristian schrieb:
			
		

> Die Dark Power Pro hatten Spulenfiepen. Deshalb habe ich mir auch keins gekauft.



Die P7 oder P8 Serie? Zumindest bei der 550W P7 Serie konnte ich auch noch kein Spulenfiepen feststellen (werkelt im HauptPC - das einzige was da fiept ist die GraKa bei 2000fps im Menü )

mfG


----------



## gonix (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*



silent_freak schrieb:


> sorry aber in dem punkt kann ich euch echt nicht zustimmen...und von "chinaböllern" kann hier wohl kaum die rede sein....verbaue lc power in fast jedem pc (sofern nicht explizit anders gewünscht) und hatte bisher nur 1 ausfall.....was aber bei dieser menge im rahmen liegt. Habe auch schon andere verbaut und habe daher auch vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Lieber kauf ich für die 30-40 euro ne bessere graka als für ein netzeil wo ein anderer name draufsteht....



Für nen Officerechner kann man Lc Netzteile nehmen aber für ein Gaming PC
sollte auf keinen Fall am NT gespart werden.


----------



## mali (6. März 2010)

*AW: Sehr leises und günstiges Netzteil für i5-750 HD5770 System?*

Hi, habe ein ähnliches problem und wollte nicht gleich ein neues thema eröffnen wenn hier eigentl schon alles besprochen wird. Ich besitze ebenfalls einen i5-750 und eine hd 5770 soll noch dazukommen. Mein Netzteil ist ein Cooler Master eXtreme Power Plus 400W, hab 2 HDD. Die 400W sollten doch reichen oder? Will mein pc nicht gleich schmorren sehen, daher danke schon mal für eure antworten.


----------

